# Problems Starting with new cat.....



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh CRAP....here we go again. :roll: 


First and most importantly, Tipsy is becoming aggressive with my 2 year
old son. I am right here to witness these events. 
Completely unprovoked.
She will walk over to him from across the room and just swipe his legs or feet. He has SERIOUS scratches from this. He does not understand why kitty hurts hims, it is simply heartbreaking to see this happen. 
He cries and cries. "Tiffy hurt me, Tiffy hurt me" 

At first I thought maybe he did something to her....when I first noticed scratches I started observing very closely.
This is not play aggression....it is down right "I am gonna get you"
"I feel like clawing the heck out of you"

She crossed the line when she went for his face the other day.
The occurences are becoming more and more frequent.
This is now a daily event, sometimes twice per day. 

So I have contacted the previous owner to see what she has in mind.
She can either take the cat back or I will find a new home for her.


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that - that's a real drag...


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well....I guess no one wants to say anything to me about this.
That is ok I guess, I assume most everyone will disagree with me
on what I should do or how I should handle this?

I am confused today....so I will just talk to myself here.
This morning Nicholas was talking with the cat all nice and nice.
It was so sweet, he sure does love her loads & loads. 
(that is half the problem I am sure) This was about an hour ago....

So just now he went over, he did pick her up (she never struggles) I give her 2 thumbs up for that, she is actually very tolerant of being held.
Anyways, he carried her to the chair and put her down by me.
He went on his merry way, she jumps down and went after him.
This almost looks like she stalks him *after* the fact.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BoscosMum said:


> Well....I guess no one wants to say anything to me about this.


Probably because in your first post it appeared you had already completely made up your mind. "_She can either take the cat back or I will find a new home for her_." You didn't ask for any advice about how to handle/change what was happening, you told us what was going to happen.
Also, less than two months ago you posted asking for support and then initially resisted hearing the experiences and advice people were attempting to share. Perhaps after that experience, no one really wants to 'spar' with you over things you probably will not like to hear.

That said, how certain are you that Tipsy is not playing with your son?
It seems to me, that because your son is getting scratched you think she is being aggressive. I am seeing an entirely different scenario, where the cat is not being aggressive and is only behaving as a cat, but then again my judgement is not clouded by having a child of my own experiencing the problem.
Your son loves Tipsy and she appears pliable to his loving attention, yet it seems she is constantly swiping his feet. Why? Could it be that cats are a 'hunting' animal and anything that catches their visual attention and moves erratically could trigger their hunting instinct? Don't 2yr olds 'toddle' and move erratically?
So, while that explains what I think is happening, it still doesn't address how to prevent injuries to your son. I would suggest: clipping Tipsy's nails and keeping your son in pants/socks/shoes and/or giving Tipsy other things to play with to distract her from your son's motions. I wonder if you could give him a leather string (doesn't get caught in teeth/claws) for him to drag behind him so she'll go after the string and not his feet...


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I thought you were looking for input. Considering that you were going to ask the old owner if the cat had exhibited this type of behavior before. That sounded like a good idea to me.

How old is Tipsy? Is she young? Is it something she might grow out of? Maybe soft claws are a good solution. If she's scratching and not biting, then it may prevent any damage. Do you think she's playing with him? When the cats play together they can get pretty rough...maybe she doesn't know she's hurting him.

Hmm...aggression is so hard to deal with.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> That said, how certain are you that Tipsy is not playing with your son?
> It seems to me, that because your son is getting scratched you think she is being aggressive.


Heidi, whether Tipsy is playing or not, the cat is making her son CRY for cripes sake. Doesn't matter if he is being aggressive or playing...he's not a match for the 2 year old.

Dawn, sorry I didn't reply yesterday, just saw the thread today. I fully support whatever you do....whether it re-home the cat or give it back to it's previous owners. *Your son and his safety is more important by far!!*


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Heather102180 said:


> Doesn't matter if he is being aggressive or playing...he's not a match for the 2 year old.


I think it makes a difference. You deal with an aggressive cat differently than you deal with a playful one. Regardless it needs to be addressed since the little boy is getting hurt, but it's still helps to know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love my pets Dawn, but our children come first. Most kittens like to attack our feet, but when it's a baby or toddler, I understand your concern. You can't have a cat that attacks anyone's face, especially a child's face. 8O I would try some of the suggestions. The only one that would bring the instant result that is _absolutely necessary_ is soft paws. Then you could try some of the other ideas. 

However, there are cats who can't be placed in a home with dogs, other cats, or children, but can be a wonderful pet to someone who lives alone. 
I hope you don't have to make that decision. I know how hard it would be. _However, I agree with you. Your child (really just a baby) has to be kept safe! _


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heather102180 said:


> Heidi, whether Tipsy is playing or not, the cat is making her son CRY for cripes sake. Doesn't matter if he is being aggressive or playing...


I humbly beg to differ. 
It certainly does matter how the situation is handled depending on if the cat is playing (head up, ears forward and swipes 1-2 times with one paw at irregular motion and happens to use claws) or is aggressive (truly attacking with ears pinned back, tail swishing, mouth open and hissing while making fast/repeated paw swipes with claws fully extended) because the two scenarios I gave as examples need to be handled completely differently. 

If the cat is attacking (I outlined an 'attack' above) then a pulled string for distraction and wearing clothing isn't going to do much for the situation at all. By the same token, if the cat is playing and accidentaly hurting the child, I would say banishment to an isolated room and a quick ride in a carrier away from the home (to anywhere) is also the wrong solution.

Regardless, her child is getting hurt, as you stated. She needs to determine how the cat is behaving and take appropriate steps for the particular situation.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

> By the same token, if the cat is playing and accidentaly hurting the child, I would say banishment to an isolated room and a quick ride in a carrier away from the home (to anywhere) is also the wrong solution.


I didn't read where Dawn said she'd do those things to solve the problem. She said she'd take the cat back or find a new home. I don't see where that is a "wrong solution" at all. I think it's a very good one! Accident or not, the cat is hurting the child, bottom line. If anything, Dawn probably needs our supporting words right now, as she is having to get rid of a pet.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I understand after reading my first post that I was very "matter of fact"
sounding. Nicholas just got a claw to the foot a few minutes earlier,
so I was angry with the Tipsy.

I am not a cat behavior expert so....ummmmm.....
I just dont think it is playful gestures....then again....
her ears are not totally
pinned to the back of her head either. 
But her tail is in a slow swish and her claws are fully extended....when she claws him you can hear that awful noise of them snagging his skin.

Here is another example....
He took her off of his chair so he could sit to eat,
he took her off very gently, I was standing right there waiting to give
him his food. As soon as he sat, she tried about 3 attempts to get back onto the chair...I put her down each time....then she gave up that she was not going to get the spot on the chair and she nailed him in the foot.
Then she bolted away. Weird!!!

Do you guys think that cats can be dominant? 

I am waiting to hear from the previous owner.
Before we took Tipsy in....we talked about how our household were both very hectic, loud and chaotic. Their family consists of 3 children, 4 cats and 6 dogs. So Tipsy is the perfect cat for us in almost every way.
She loves the dogs, she is talkative and super sweet (to me)
But....the children in their house are all 12 and older.
So maybe it is the erratic behavior of a toddler that is just too much for her and she just doesnt like him.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> As soon as he sat, she tried about 3 attempts to get back onto the chair...I put her down each time....then she gave up that she was not going to get the spot on the chair and she nailed him in the foot.
> Then she bolted away. Weird!!!


Hmmm...was it right away after she gave up or did she seem to settle into place on the floor and start watching his feet...then a few minutes later nail him or was it pretty immediate once she had figured out that she was not going to get her spot back?

That sounds "mad" to me. Thomas is my only retailiating cat. If you push him out of your way, he'll bite when you go to push him. My mom gets bit frequently. I think that I've just adapted and when he's on the couch in my way and in a bad mood, I just tip the couch cushion over until he falls off. My mom tries to move him. 

If you're interested in keeping her, I'd definately try soft claws. They won't resolve the behavior but at least it'd immediately prevent the behavior from doing damage to your son. I've never figured out a good way to deal with this type of behavior except to try to prevent it from happening. With Thomas, I always know when he's mad. Something about the look on his face. I've thought about trying the old water bottle...but I'm not sure that's a good idea. When he's mad and I tap him with my finger on his head, he gets madder. Not a great idea. The only thing I have managed to train out of him is that he used to bite me when he wanted me to put him down. I started dropping him when he bit me. After a few times of being dropped, he now just tries to get down when he's done (before, he'd just suddenly bite). I've tried time-outs when he's bad. And that helps to get him out of his mad mood...but it doesn't seem to do anything to prevent them from happening in the first place. All I can say for sure is...he does seem to be outgrowing the behavior. He used to do it alot...he does it less all the time. Thomas is 5 years old.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Kitty's Mom...
It was right after she realized she was not going to get the chair.
She acted in the same manner after he brought her over to me this morning.
He walked off and she ran after him.

1 thing that is not helping is that when she is on the counter she is expecting to get hit. I let my cats on counters....it just does not bother me.
I am assuming by her behavior while on the counter that she was hit to get off the counters. She cowers puts her ears back and prepares to strike.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O O O.....she just did it again.

This is so weird....

Nicholas came to Mommy crying after a tiff with his big sister....
I was hugging him....Tipsy strolls over and starts meowing at the 2 of us,
as if she has to add to this conversation....she nailed him on the leg.

She approached us....we did not approach her.
He is ok....luckily he has on a really thick pair of those wind type pants.

Can a cat have an inward thing against crying of children?
Oh ya....Tipsy is about 1 years old. Very petite little cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They have very sensitive ears. Does he react when you sing? I'm being serious.  Children's voices are high and might bother a cat's ears. If that's the case it's unusual, but worth trying. I know you sing, Dawn, and I assume you are a soprano. Sing some high notes and watch the kitty.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....Jeanie.....my 8 year old daughter sings ALL DAY LONG.
Her voice is very high....Tipsy never looks her way.

But crying is different from singing as far as the shrill tone to it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heather102180 said:


> > By the same token, if the cat is playing and accidentaly hurting the child, I would say banishment to an isolated room and a quick ride in a carrier away from the home (to anywhere) is also the wrong solution.
> 
> 
> I didn't read where Dawn said she'd do those things to solve the problem.


...and it appears you didn't read mine, either. Please do.
You are taking my response completely out of context.

What I said (_and only partially quoted by you above)_ was:
If the cat is willfully hurting the child in an aggressive manner, then my suggestion of distracting it is not helpful. At the same time, if the kitty is just being playful, then taking the cat away is also a wrong solution. 
NEVER did I say or intend that was what was going to be done to the kitty, you projected that yourself. I was showing that the two solutions would be inappropriate for each of the examples given. Nothing more, nothing less.

BoscosMum:
You asked about a cat being dominant and also provided some other examples of your kitty swiping at your son. I don't know if cats can be dominant the way we think of it when applying it to dogs. I suppose it could happen, but in this case, it seems to be only your youngest that the cat is singling out. I know my dog (wolf hybrid) felt that children younger than late teens were 'below her' in the pecking order of her concept of pack hierarchy. I was always very careful of her around children and took steps to prevent problems. I don't know what could be done with a kitty.

Some of the examples/experiences you recently posted have struck something in me. I have two cats who do similar things...(strike your son when moved or denied a place they want to be)...
Marmalade is my 12 year old bottle-baby. Hubby brought him to me at about 3-4wks old, near death, and I am his 'meowmy'. Marmy can get tail-swishy, ears back, eyes dilated and 'mad' when I try to make him do something he doesn't want to do, and this can be as simple as trying to move him off a piece of furniture. He will bite and hold, or swipe with his claws, but once he has made contact he doesn't let go, he just 'holds' you there, all mad and swishy. A sharp voice at him will cause him to stop and leave.
LuckyDuck does something similar. Sort of. LD likes to jump out at me (ambush) from behind furniture. He stops with his feet spread, eyes dilated, tail swishy (though with LD, his tail swishes all the time and is not an indicator of his mood) and claws spread and in the carpet. Sometimes he will rear up at me and wave his front paws at me. I jump, just to give the 'scary kitty' satisifaction that he is a good 'hunter'. However, if I use my foot to push him aside because I need to open a door I don't want him going through, he will swipe his paw/claws at me and will hook me. I don't think he is mad but I do think he is displeased and expressing himself because I am preventing him from doing something he wants to do.

With Tipsy swiping your son's foot when Tip couldn't get back in the chair, I think that is displaying annoyed aggression. It isn't playful. As to you cuddling your son and the kitty swiping him, I think that is also similar. The cat was displaying its annoyance, either at the child's cries or that the child is getting attention an dit isn't.
I wonder if the kitty is jealous of the child or knows it will get attention (even if it is bad attention, it is still attention) by swiping the child. Perhaps this kitty is not suitable to be around such young children who cannot 'read' the cat and head off problems, as it seems older children and adults have no problems. It is only the youngest that the cat is challenging...because it can, with little reprisal.
I really don't know what to suggest as a remedy. I can take care of myself with my two 'swipers', but your son isn't old enough to take care of himself yet. You may need to re-home the kitty into a more adult household.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks....  

I was just reading today about making a startling noise.
That can be the best way to deal with the behavior.
I am going to try that and 
I am going to give the soft paw claw things a try.

I have not heard anything from prior owner so I have time.
In every other way she is so perfect here, loves the dogs....ya ya I said all that already, sorry.

My son wont be 2 forever, my husband also reminded me that she hasnt been here long enough for the newness to wear off as far as the kids go. 
(mainly Nicholas) Now I heard my 6 yr old say she hates that cat. 
      

She is picking up too much of our conversation today.

Deep down I want to keep an open mind....but tomorrow if I get upset again, please dont hold it against me LOL!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Heidi, I think we are along the same lines. Sorry if I mis-understood your posts; I did read them though.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heather, I'm sure you did read them, I was just irritated and took a swipe at you. (sound familiar?) =^..^= :wink: I think you read a small portion of my post that struck you wrong and you fixated on that, not focusing on what my entire message was about. 

We ARE on the same lines. And the same side. I wanted to call attention to figuring out if the kitty was being intentional or playful, and with further examples, it seems it is the kitty's nature to be retaliatory to the youngest member of the family.

I am hoping the sharp noise works. Can you teach your son to clap his hands together loudly 2-3 times, stomp his feet in place and say a sharp "no!" when he sees her coming for him? Tell him the kitty wants to play with him too roughly and he needs to do this so the kitty won't hurt him. Other than that, I really don't know what to suggest.
h


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Heidi, you can take swipes as long as your keep those claws retracted. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi's Lucky Duck sounds very much like my first cat Onyx. So I definitely understand the retaliatory kitty problem. If I ever had kids, I would have had to watch her very carefully. She had patience to the max and would get back at you hours after some perceived transgression. And getting back usually involved ankle biting/scratching.

Dawn...is Nicholas picking her up properly? If he's using both hands near her front legs and letting her back end dangle, as I would imagine any 2 year old would do....he could be hurting her, no matter how gentle he is. That could be the source for some of her aggression, but obviously not for times like when you were comforting him. If I base it on what I know about Onyx, I'd bet that it's the crying, shrieking and unpredictable movements of a 2 year old that cause her to lash out at those times. 

In my experience, most cats don't like toddlers because of the sudden loud noises and movements. Some handle it by hiding or watching from afar until the kid chills out, others lash out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Heather102180 said:


> Heidi, you can take swipes as long as your keep those claws retracted. :lol:


Aw, man! I _really_ don't like them soft-paws...


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Thanks....
> I am going to give the soft paw claw things a try.


I saw the red/green striped soft paws included with the christmas clearance at both Petsmart and Petco (50% off).


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Lisa, yes he does pick her up under her front and she does dangle.
I guess I assumed that does not hurt her because she goes limp just like a rag doll. She doesnt even try to get away, neither does she try to avoid him.
I have 2 escape routes for cats. The cat shelves are up on the wall, 
and there is a hole cut in the basement door. (Hubby loooved doing that for me, brand new house) LOL! 

Thanks for the soft paws on sale tip....I always Love 50% OFF...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You might want to stop him from picking her up until he is physically capable of doing it properly (one hand under her chest, the other supporting her butt). Other than that, I suspect the older he gets, the less problems you'll have...whether you and he can tough it out for a couple years is the question.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Evidently, some of you think the cat is "plotting revenge" for the behavior it doesn't like, since it does not attack at once when it's picked up incorrectly. I don't think that would happen. The attacks seem to be spontaneous. It's a puzzle. 

I hope the soft paws work, Dawn. Your little one is most important, but I know you love your pets.

edit/error


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I just mentioned that Onyx would 'plot revenge' and attack later. But she would also retaliate immediately, which was more typical. If I picked up Onyx and she didn't want to be held, when I let her go, she would run 4-5 feet away, turn around and come charging back at him and smack my feet, ankles or knees. It was very obviously payback for holding her against her will. Most of the time her claws were in but occasionally she would get carried away. 

But I don't think Dawn's cat is plotting revenge, she *is* attacking right away. And it's not only when she's picked up by Nicolas, so there are definitely other factors in play here...and I think those are probably the unpredictability of a toddler freaking her out.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tipsy isn't "plotting revenge". Tipsy is annoyed and expressing it in a manner understandable and reasonable to a cat. 

It is our job as the caretakers of these animals to determine what is bothering the animal and take steps to reduce these annoyances or learn to avoid the triggers of the annoyance. If that cannot be done to a sufficient manner we need to teach the animal, in a way that animal understands, that the behavior being exhibited in those instances is undesireable.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Today is going better...(knock on wood)  
I gave Nicholas & Sierra Da'bird and they are taking turns.
The cat is love, love, loving it. 

I am trying to teach Nicholas to pick her up correctly, (as much as he
understands) he did better though...he went and got her and used both arms under her belly, 1 at the top and 1 at the bottom.
She still goes limp. I waited for him to put her down.
I was ready to startle her if she started to follow him.

I counted his scratches while he was in the bath last night,
He has 8 sets....3 of which are on his back, 
when she goes after him when he is walking away. 

I am still hanging on to some hope though because of the way she goes limp when held...am I fooling myself?
I just thought that cats who refuse to be held will fight tooth and nail to get down. 

I have not heard from previous owner....so it is reasonable to say that I am on my own now.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I do agree with you, a cat that does not want to be held WILL struggle to get down. Our own will wiggle, then wiggle more vigorously and then resort to using claws for traction if they panic when they can't get down when they want. Usually, they are amenable to being held/carried.
Myself, I never try to 'make' them do what I want them to do, unless it involves the cat carrier and going to the vet. Everything else is an 'as we can tolerate it' sort of deal.
Best of luck with all your babies,
h


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hhhheeeeheheheheheeeeee....isnt he cute! He loves his kitties!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Awww...He's adorable. I really hope things start going better between him and you kitty.

On a side note. My cat Gabby hates to be held, but she does the same thing your kitty is doing and she just goes completely limp. I think most cats that don't like to be held fight it, but others just mad and go limp. I'm just lucky she doesn't take it out on me later. 


*oops...didnt' realize I couldn't say that*


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

*side note* I love that when you type ******, it changes it to pissed.

:-D


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's a precious little boy, Dawn.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cute picture! I'm assuming it is the calico who is swiping him? Mad red-head. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Calico yup....are they known to be that way?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No, I was just making a stereotypical 'funny'. :wink: If anything, I had always thought of calicos as being very loving and sweet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice save, Heidi! 

Signed,

Cali and Charlee :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks, but it wasn't a save at all. I really was just making a joke. All of the calicos and torties I've ever known were very sweet kitties.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, they're very sweet. But very, very _willful _at times.  

I'm wondering if *that's *a trait of calicos.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Goin' off topic here...but Callie was the poster child for the Calico stereotype.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm a few months late in asking - what's the stereotype? 8O 

You'd think I would have researched it before getting _two_.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Whoa!! I just did a little research - they DO have a bad reputations.  

No wonder they were raving about how much they love Cali at my vet's office - both of them, in fact. They were probably expecting a brat. :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Marie....are you serious...that is kind of funny (not really)  

I was talking to my oldest son (22) last night.
He said he remembers when he was about 7-8'ish 
being babysat by a lady who had a calico cat
that went after them kids BAD all day long.

"He said Mom dont you remember Grandma helping
that lady, by taking that mean cat to the Humane Association?"

Geesh....No I dont even remember her name.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

There is a calico stereotype?! 8O I was just making a joke about the stereotype of red-headed women who have 'tempers'.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heidi, some of the sites actually said that's part of the reason - red-headed cats!  

But Cinderella acts nothing like Birman's are supposed to, I'm sure because of how terribly neglected she was for the first 4 years of her life.

Cali and Charlee are curious and into everything, even when I'm standing right there telling them _No!_, but they're such sweet cuddlebugs and lap kitties and purrers. :luv


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

When Tipsy takes time off from picking on Nicholas...
she is SUPER curious....especially on the counter tops.
She digs in the garbage and tries to eat food off my plate 
While I am eating it! Just a minute ago she came up and bit my nose! LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup - they have no fear and no understanding of boundaries. Cali jumped right onto my dinner plate when I first got them. :roll: 

Cali was a biter and it took a couple months to get her to stop that.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Cali was a biter and it took a couple months to get her to stop that.


Oh, Thank you, Thank you, for sharing that! 
How did you modify her behavior?

Oh ETA: The nose bite she gave me was Wonderful....
the lovin' kind they do when they want some chin scritchin'


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mostly, I just kept saying "No!"and putting her down on the floor and away from me. If I was on the bed, she would be put on the floor. If she was in my lap, I would put her down on the floor. I would stop playing with her or petting her if she started the serious biting. I felt bad, becuse she loves to cuddle so much, but she finally learned to stop doing it if she wanted to be near me. Now, she'll give soft bites for a few seconds, but it always turns into licking.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like "love bites" too. Sometimes Precious used to try to pick up my hand so I'd pet her. Let's hope that's the way this problem will end. Persistence might very well work. After a while "uh UH!" might be enough. I hope so.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you think cats know when you are upset with them?
Seems like she is trying to be nicer....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think they don't like being ignored.  

It was really hard for me, I'm a softie, but it worked.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

BoscosMum said:


> Do you think cats know when you are upset with them?
> Seems like she is trying to be nicer....


Yes! Strong reactions (a loud ouch when they bite or scratch), removal from the area around you, and subsequent ignoring can work wonders if you're consistent. Time outs also work...putting her in the bathroom for 10 minutes or so may also be effective. 

Holly likes to chew on fingers. It's really cute, she will lay on the couch next to me, grab my hand and proceed to lightly chew on my fingers. She uses her paws to hold my hand in place, move my hand to where she wants it or change fingers. She's not particular either, she'll do it to anyone who comes in the house and everyone thinks it's adorable. :roll:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Just a quick thank you to everyone for walking and talking me through
this with Tipsy...

Talking alot with hubby and we are going to KEEP Tipsy.
We are in it for the long haul. Thanks you guys!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's great! It seems like things have been improving, I hope it continues


----------

